# Advice on 2005 Toro Power Max 1028 LXE



## travisarmstrong1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Good Evening All,

I'm new to the forum and hoping you guys can give me some advice. 

I live in Iowa and in the market for a good used machine and am considering a 2005 Power Max 1028 LXE for $500. It appears to be in good shape and started right up and I have the model and serial number and confirmed that it's a 2005. Because the machine is 12 years old I'm struggling to find much information on this model.

Is $500 a fair price this model?
Does anyone know what the MSRP was for this model?
Are there any know problems with this model?
What else should I ask or look for?

Any advice or information you can give me on this model is greatly appreciated. I need all the help I can get! 

Thanks,

Travis


----------

